# Calling all "Heathen"s (4th ed D&D)



## RyvenCedrylle (Jun 16, 2008)

No, I'm not insulting anyone of any particular religious preference. What I AM doing is inviting 3 or 4 players to join a mini-campaign using material from the Dragon #155 adventure "Heathen." I won't be running it entirely as-written, so if you have a cursory knowledge of the adventure, it's OK, although obviously I prefer you not. What you will need to do is: 

1) Create a fifth-level character using either a standard array or point buy from the PHB (adjusted for level) and email it to me at ryvencedrylle@gmail.com 

OR 

2) Connect to the server "Ryven's Knell" during the evening/nights (up to about 11 or 12 EST - I will try to be fairly regular about this) starting tonight, Monday the 16th to do official rolling. If you've already made a character and would like to say hi, feel free to log on as well. 

I'd like to say I'll take the first 4 or whatever, but it will be dependent on character roles. We will use MapTool and either Skype or OpenRPG for chat, depending on player preference. Monster races and creations from ENWorld may be OK if you ask nicely. I would like to start on Wednesday the 18th around 6 or 7 PM EST, but we'll see how quickly people join up. Schedule will be decided at the end of each session. Also, I'm pretty new to DMing using a VTT and 4e, let alone both together. I don't foresee issues, especially if on Skype, but fair warning. Looking forward to playing! 

EDIT: The password is Heathen.  Big surprise.

-Ryven


----------



## O_Prime21 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm in! Looks like lots of fun. I will be playing a Bugbear Ranger if that is cool. If we have a plethora of Strikers, I guess I could change though. I'll post more info on here as I flesh him out. Thanks!


----------



## RyvenCedrylle (Jun 17, 2008)

*Update*

So we currently have a Bugbear Ranger (he worked it into the adventure hook, so kudos) and a Halfling Rogue.  Still plenty of room, folks.

EDIT: Somone named Gren is going to send me an email, but no idea what character type he/she wants.  Lookin' for one or two more players.


----------



## Vanuslux (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm fairly ignorant about virtual table tops...why are you using two different programs?

Edit: I ask because I'm interested in the game.  I haven't gotten to experience 4E from the player's side yet.

Edit II: And for the record, if i did figure out this virtual tabletop stuff I'd be most interested in playing a Dwarf Cleric of Moradin.


----------



## Aria Silverhands (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll play as long as we stick to just using map tool for chat and everything.  I don't like using voicechat and don't see thge point of using two different programs to chat with since maptool has its own chat window.


----------



## Vanuslux (Jun 17, 2008)

Aria Silverhands said:
			
		

> I'll play as long as we stick to just using map tool for chat and everything.  I don't like using voicechat and don't see thge point of using two different programs to chat with since maptool has its own chat window.




Ah...so it's a voice chat issue?  That pretty much leaves me out, then, lacking a microphone and whatnot.


----------



## Aria Silverhands (Jun 18, 2008)

Vanuslux said:
			
		

> Ah...so it's a voice chat issue?  That pretty much leaves me out, then, lacking a microphone and whatnot.



No, skype is the voice chat software.  OpenRPG and MapTool are two different virtual tabletop programs.e


----------



## RyvenCedrylle (Jun 18, 2008)

Vanuslux and Aria-

Would love to have one or both of you.  I'm on the server now (9:42 PM, 06/17) if interested.  My only issue with MapTool is that I'm not thrilled with the whisper function isn't great compared to OpenRPG (it doesn't create its own tab, so you have to scroll back and forth a lot.)  I prefer to use Skype (even without a mic)/AIM/OpenRPG for direct GM-to-single-player messages.  I hope this clears some things up for you and that you decide to join up.


----------



## Vanuslux (Jun 18, 2008)

RyvenCedrylle said:
			
		

> Vanuslux and Aria-
> 
> Would love to have one or both of you.  I'm on the server now (9:42 PM, 06/17) if interested.  My only issue with MapTool is that I'm not thrilled with the whisper function isn't great compared to OpenRPG (it doesn't create its own tab, so you have to scroll back and forth a lot.)  I prefer to use Skype (even without a mic)/AIM/OpenRPG for direct GM-to-single-player messages.  I hope this clears some things up for you and that you decide to join up.




Trying to connect, but doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## RyvenCedrylle (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm using build 1.3.31  make sure you have that.  I've got a guy in the room right now, so I don't think its me.


----------



## Vanuslux (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah...I only installed the most recent stable build, not the beta.


----------



## Aria Silverhands (Jun 18, 2008)

Server up?


----------

